# weblog rss xml to webpage



## heathpitts (Oct 8, 2003)

I am currently using iBlog from .mac to update my weblog on my .mac webspace. What I want to do is this. I want to be able to place the contents of the rss.xml file into a region on my webpage. I want to do this so it would take the first few entries in my weblog and use them as sort of an auto updating news and headlines feature on my webpage. This would let me update my website using only iBlog and not having to do it twice. 

Is there any way to do it?

Thanks,

Heath


----------



## mr. k (Oct 8, 2003)

You can transform and then style any xml document with XSL.  It's a fairly complex language, but you probably wouldn't need an real complicated stylesheet to do what you want.  Try http://www.w3schools.com/xsl/default.asp for a good beginners tutorial.


----------

